# What's a good floral?



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Trying to add a few more choices...what's a good, easy to work with floral scent? I've been reading that most accelerate. I do have English Garden from Candle Science...it's a nice scent but overheated on me in the trial batch so will have to try again. 

Also, how many scents do you try to keep around? I want to give people some variety without driving myself crazy.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've ditched most of my florals simply because they don't sell well for me. Even lavender was dead this year (after being #1 two years ago). I have plumeria from Nature's Garden that soaps nicely. I'll probably soap more of it in the spring so I have *something* for the few that do want a floral. Oh, and their honeysuckle that I only did a test batch of last spring soaped well and held up nicely.

I have 30 scents right now. Too many. I'm going to weed some out and get it down to 25. Problem is I try to please too many people. I think what I may do for those *special* customers is offer to make small batches of what they want as long as they buy the whole batch. Like my lavender mint. I have one lady who will buy 6 bars at a time and then I might sell one or two bars of it a month while going to the market three days a week. It's not worth it but I'd like to keep her happy because she is such a good customer.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Rice Flower Shea (SOS but not for the faint of heart  Lavender and Violets from Lil, and I will be having this made for me, thank goodness I know most of the suppliers. Rose from aromahaven.com and Jasmine Vanillia.

Aim for a couple florals, a couple of food scents, a couple perfume dupes (and a good place to put mens or unisex soap in) a couple essential oils and a couple of must does like OMH, sandalwood, dragons blood etc...or whatever is popular for your customers. You can't make 30 kinds of beige/tan soap, mix it up, also use chunks of one of your soap in another base....mix one of your scents in with another. This makes for a larger brochure but not more purchases of scent which is the most expensive part of soaping. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Here for me it is Lilac, has been a best seller for many years now..
Barb


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Or you could do like me 50 differnt choices. Insane assulyum..
aaaayyyyyy


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Neroli di Orsini from The Scent Works is SO strong you can use it at less than 0.5 ppo, making up for the price. No A, no D. It is a best seller all year round.

Their Olive Blossom is a very nice soft powdery floral, makes a light colored soap and no A either.

Lavender EO is a best seller here. Cherry Blossom flies. Hmmm orange blossom, olive blossom & cherry blossom- I don't do florals, I do blossoms! :lol


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm finally adding lilac this year after many requests. Florals in general do not do well for me. Plumeria does well in bombs but not soap. Lavender still does well. (I HATE lavender!) White tea and ginger has heavy floral notes and does well.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I do Lavender EO, Lilac FO, Honeysuckle FO and Sweetheart Baby roses (from oregontrails.com)
Tam
Tam


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmmm...Lilac sounds like a good one to add. I am ordering some Lavender and Violets.

I can't stand Lavender EO either but I have a lot of requests for it.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I have to say I just don't like the lavender violets and it is not a good seller for me  It is white which is nice considering everything else if off...


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

My favorite floral is Global Garden from Lil.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> My favorite floral is Global Garden from Lil.


Do you need some more? I think there is a 1/2 bottle on my shelf...I hated it! :lol


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I can barely smell lavender and violets but it sells well for me. When I am out this time I will discontinue it since I can't find it any place but Lilliian and I am tired of dealing with her. Plus hers is still not as good as the Lavender and Violets that I used to buy from Goat Milk Therapy. That scent was awesome.

I sell a lot of Jasmine, Lilac, Lavender, Rose, bluebonnet, sunflowers, and violets. I love florals and would make more but they do tend to accelerate.


----------

